# Moult has gone on for 4 months - no regrowth



## pilsburypie (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi - I have 3 hens a RIR, a blackrock and a bluebelle. Approx 4 months ago all of them lost their bum feathers and looked very peculiar. The RIR grew hers back pretty quick then had a chest moult which also grew back quickly. The other have since suffered neck moults too but this has not grown back.

They are all wormed and mite treated, no sign of mite in the coop.

They are well nourished and have not stopped laying an egg a day each. They have access to grit with oyster shell.

How long will the feathers take to grow back? They all used to loo so healthy and smart. They now look the most bedraggled sorry looking bunch!


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Try cutting down on corn and boosting protein. A lot of protein is used to make eggs, and usually hens stop laying in order to complete moult. To be laying during moult isn't very good - its obviously inhibiting new feathers from regrowing. Apparently you can give them dried cat food for a bit of a protein boost! Also try adding some apple cider vinegar to their water, it's full of minerals.

Chickens Moulting | General Chicken Keeping Information

Molt: Optimize Feather Regrowth with Proper Nutrition

Helping Your Chickens Grow Back Beautiful Feathers | Garden Betty


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

I got a couple of hens a while back that had bare backs. I think a roo might help too, but it could also be that he mounts them too often and is cutting their backs, Chickens are cannibles, so the blood attracts them like a beaked shark.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Pasuded said:


> I got a couple of hens a while back that had bare backs. I think a roo might help too, but it could also be that he mounts them too often and is cutting their backs, Chickens are cannibles, so the blood attracts them like a beaked shark.


Cite your sources when you're copy and pasting. I'm sure ehow and all the other sites would appreciate it.

Chickens with bare backs and behinds, feathers not growing back. Please HELP!


----------

